# 1998 Schwinn Mesa GSX



## Grimalkin (Feb 8, 2015)

I built this up from just a frame for my youngest son, I don't have a scale, but it sure is light. I took the Ti spring out of the fork leg to loosen the fork up a bit, and to shed some weight.

Sram XO Speed Group, Ringle RPM Wheel set, Aest brakes.....Super fun bike to ride


----------



## KVandermark (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a Mesa GSX. Great bike,super light. Very nice upgrades you have there!


----------

